

Coinpunk is now in beta - kyledrake
http://coinpunk.org/beta.html

======
ferdo
Kyle, you're kind of a badass. This could be an important project for Bitcoin
usability. I'll be sending you some satoshis in the next few days for a bounty
to hand out.

